# What is this, please?



## Nomoss (Nov 25, 2016)

No response on the Maella thread, so posting again.

We stayed in Maella recently, and noticed this on a hilltop nearby.

There is a surfaced road to it from the town, and an electricity supply via substantial concrete poles.

Can anyone identify it?

Open Google Earth, copy and paste this position into the Search box:

41º07'48"N 0º09'56"E


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

I'm guessing a winery or olive oil processing plant?


----------



## Monkey104 (Aug 24, 2014)

Indoor ice skating rink!


----------



## Nomoss (Nov 25, 2016)

expat16 said:


> I'm guessing a winery or olive oil processing plant?


Unlikely, as there wine and oil producers in the town, and the road to the mysterious location is quite remote, has a chain across it, and has grass growing through the tarmac.


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

Nomoss said:


> Unlikely, as there wine and oil producers in the town, and the road to the mysterious location is quite remote, has a chain across it, and has grass growing through the tarmac.


I hope someone local can go check it out and report back 

Among the most interesting structures I've seen in Spain were an Opus Dei complex in Cuenca, some communes, and Buddhist monastery.

I thought it could also be a commune as there is something nearbly called Val Communa.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

That circke of white objects behind the buildings intrigues me. Can you get close enough to get a better look at them? My first thought is that it may have been some sort of military establishment, there are lots of those dotted around no longer in use.


----------



## Nomoss (Nov 25, 2016)

We were staying in a little house on a finca not far away, and mistakenly drove up the tarmac road until we saw the chain.

I phoned our host, who gave me further instructions, and had to back down the hill to take a gravel road.

The following day he mentioned the installation on top of the hill, and showed me a picture of it from Google Earth on his 'phone. It was too small to see much detail, so I looked at it on GE when we were home again.

He said he'd been as far as the fence/gate, but couldn't see anything from there. He didn't seem too interested in wandering around the place.

Going back in time on GE and looking at the shadows in different years, the white objects look as if they are supported just off the ground, and the structure has been there since at least 2006.


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

An illuminated helipad?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Intriguing!

Definitely alien. Possibly a landing site?


----------



## Nomoss (Nov 25, 2016)

Brangus said:


> An illuminated helipad?


Helipads normally have blue lights marking the boundary, and no obstructions in the centre.

Also, the diameter is 40 metres, which is rather large for a helipad.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Nomoss said:


> Helipads normally have blue lights marking the boundary, and no obstructions in the centre.
> 
> Also, the diameter is 40 metres, which is rather large for a helipad.


Also - no "H".


----------



## bikerboy123 (Sep 30, 2018)

its a VOR station, basically it sends out radio waves at certain radii that are then picked up by aircraft to navigate with (holder of pilot licence)


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Nomoss (Nov 25, 2016)

bikerboy123 said:


> its a VOR station, basically it sends out radio waves at certain radii that are then picked up by aircraft to navigate with (holder of pilot licence)


Thank you! Great result! I thought someone would know.


----------



## Nomoss (Nov 25, 2016)

expat16 said:


> ...................................Among the most interesting structures I've seen in Spain were an Opus Dei complex in Cuenca.............


We occasionally stay in Cuenca, but have not heard of that.

Could you please tell me where it is?


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

Nomoss said:


> We occasionally stay in Cuenca, but have not heard of that.
> 
> Could you please tell me where it is?


Tried to find it in Google maps but was unsuccessful. I saw it from a distance while in Cuenca, caught my eye because it was eery looking modern building but which camouflaged with the surroundings, it was like terracota in color. 

And now I can't remember how I found out it was an Opus Dei building... and now I am doubting myself...


----------

